# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام القضاء الإداري >  مبدأ حظر القياس - تفسير النص تفسيرا ضيقا

## هيثم الفقى

مبدأ حظر القياس - تفسير النص تفسيرا ضيقا)

من المقرر أيضا وجوب تفسير نصوص العقوبات التأديبية تفسيرا ضيقا وحظر القياس ، وهذا أمر مسلم به فى جميع المجالات العقابية ، وتطبيقا لذلك ، فقد قضت المحكمة الادارية العليا : " أن العقوبات التأديبية، وما يترتب عليها مباشرة من آثار عقابية ، لا يسوغ أن تجد لها مجالا في التطبيق إلا حيث يوجد النص الصريح عليها ، شأنها فى ذلك شأن العقوبات الجنائية 0 فكما أن العقوبات الجنائية ترد قيدا على الحريات فكذلك العقوبات التأديبية وآثارها ترد قيدا على حقوق الموظف والمزايا التى تكفلها له القوانين واللوائح 0 ومن ثم فلا محل لإعمال أدوات القياس أو الاستنباط ، وإلا فإن جاز ذلك لما وجد حد يمكن الوقوف عنده 000 "
( المحكمة الإدارية العليا فى الطعن رقم 507 لسنة 6 ق جلسة 13/1/1963 )

ولما كانت مسئولية أمناء المخازن وأرباب العهد تقوم على أساس خطأ مفترض فى جانبهم وتقررها نصوص لائحة المخازن والمشتريات الصادرة من مجلس الوزراء بجلسة 6/7/1948وهى نصوص خاصة بهؤلاء لايجوز القياس عليها لباقى العاملين بالدولة فالمادة 45 من هذه اللائحة تنص على أن أمناء المخازن وجميع أرباب العهد مسئولون شخصيا عن الأصناف التى فى عهدتهم وعن حفظها والاعتناء بها وعن صحة وزنها وعددها ومقاسها ونوعها وعن نظافتها وصيانتها من كل ما من شأنة أن يعرضها للتلف أو الفقد ولا تخلى مسئوليتهم إلا إذا ثبت للمصلحة أن ذلك نشأ عن أسباب قهرية أو ظروف خارجة عن إرادتهم لم تكن فى الإمكان التحوط بها 0 

كما تنص المادة 149 من ذات اللائحة على أن الأصناف المفقودة أو التالفة لا تخصم قيمتها على جانب الحكومة إلا إذا ثبت أن فقدها أو تلفها نشأ عن سرقة بالإكراه أو بالسطو أو عن حريق أو سقوط مبان أو عوارض أخرى خارجة عن إرادة صاحب العهدة أما الأصناف التى تفقد أو تتلف بسبب سرقة أو حريق أو آي حادث آخر كان في الإمكان منعة فيسأل عنها من كانت في عهدته تلك الأصناف حين حصول السرقة أو التلف 0 

وقد افترض المشرع الخطأ في جانب أمناء المخازن وأرباب العهد رغبة منة في إسباغ اكبر قدر من الحماية على الأموال التى يؤتمن عليها أمناء المخازن وأرباب العهد ونظرا لخطورة ما قدره المشرع فقد وضع شروطا لإعتبار الأمين صاحب عهدة وبما يكفل له السيطرة الكاملة على عهدته ويوفر له سبل المحافظة عليها مما يعرضها للفقد أو التلف أو الضياع ومع ذلك فإن هذا الخطأ المفترض ليس قرينة قاطعة غير قابلة لإثبات العكس وإنما قرينة يجوز نفيها بإقامة الدليل على أن تلف الأصناف أو فقدها كان نتيجة لظروف قاهرة لم يكن فى وسع الآمين الاحتراز منها 0 
( التأديب فى الوظيفة العامة للمستشار الدكتور محمد ماهر أبو العنين طبعة 1999 ص107 نقلا عن د /عبد الفتاح عبد الحليم عبد البر – المسئولية المدنية للعاملين بالحكومة والقطاع العام طبعة 1989 ص54 ، 55 ) 
وفى ذات المعنى تواترت أحكام عديدة منها : ـ 
( المحكمة الادارية العليا حكمها فى الطعن رقم 363 لسنة 17 ق جلسة 2/1/1977 ) 
( المحكمة الادارية العليا حكمها فى الطعن رقم 89 لسنة 15 ق جلسة 5/2/1978 ) 
( المحكمة الادارية العليا حكمها فى الطعن رقم 371 لسنة 18 ق جلسة 22/5/1977 ) 
( المحكمة الادارية العليا حكمها فى الطعن رقم 2128 لسنة 30 ق جلسة 28/3/1987 ) 
( المحكمة الادارية العليا حكمها فى الطعن رقم 325 لسنة 32 ق جلسة 14/5/1988 ) 
( المحكمة الادارية العليا حكمها فى الطعن رقم 2226 لسنة 32 ق جلسة 11/3/1989 ) 
كما أكدت الجمعية العمومية لقسمى الفتوى والتشريع بمجلس الدولة هذا المعنى أيضا (الفتوى رقم 54/1/316جلسة 3/11/1993)
وكل هذه الأحكام وماسبقها من نصوص لايجوز إستدعاؤها فى غير الحالات التى وضعها المشرع من أجلها ولا تنطبق على غير العاملين المخاطبين بأحكامها .

----------

